# reel help



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2004)

ok went to bps today they did not have diawa sl30sh there, so the problem i have now is to choice witch one to buy tommarrow for distance and cobia both. i'm looking at a few different reels, the diawa sl-x40hv, the penn 535gs, the shimano speedmaster tsm IV tsm4, and the abu garcia 7000c4 or bg7000hs. witch one of these is the best for casting and fight cobia. was going to try the sl30sh but they don't have it and i have a gift card for there so i can really go get one some where else.please let me know what you all think.thank you all in advance for the help. i know it is taking me for ever to decide and thank you all for hanging in there with me.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Nuckshot*

Your other post said that you have not been throwing a casting reel for very long. Reels are a preference thing like anything else. After you throw a while longer; you will get a preference of your own. IMO, I would say that a Penn 535 and a Daiwa 40 would not be the reel to get. They are pretty good size reels to throw, which could possibly get frustrating. I would look at getting a casting reel with magnets, which makes learning easier. Of course, you could always get 1 of each. A 525 mag and a 535. Or a 525 mag and a Daiwa 20shv or30shv. Those abu 7500's throw nice. It always helps to have a backup or 2, for when you blow-up a reel(or 2). An inexpensive way to learn about a reel, is to borrow 1 for several hrs. Go casting at a field for several hrs. with some friends and try some of their reels. You could always post on swap meet and buy a used reel.  PRACTICE!!! pelican man.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Mag T versions of the Penn GS 535, 545 & 555 are available on from the UK, plus of course the 525 Mag T. I use a 535 Mag occasionally, mainly for the extra capacity. The blocks are removed and braking is provided by a large, single adjustable rare earth magnet. This is an official Penn Europe reel and casts very well for a big reel. BB

PS - have to say, IMHO the 525 holds enough 17lb Tritanium Plus for most drum, rock fish and cobia and is by far the sweetest.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

BB,

I can't argue with what you say  the 525 (T or slidy) are great reels.

Led.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*525*

Gotta agree with Black Beard, the 525 holds the line and it has the guts to get the job done...salt


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

*Calling LED*

Hi, long time no speak, just got back from a while with James, will you be doing the US thing this fall? BB


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2004)

*black beard*

not sure never did this kind of thing before not that good yet on the water but i think it would be fun on the feild just to see how bad i am or if i just think i'm bad. please let me know when it is and how much and what i need to do it and i'll try it if i can.


----------

